
Show HN: Monitor web apps for seo, speed, privacy and availability - dogweather
https://nonstop.qa
======
anexprogrammer
No option to sign in with email. I won't link things to google or git until I
know what I'm dealing with.

Perhaps a demo account providing results of Moz or Heroku or something that
shows off your service nicely? Failing that some screenshots of sample
results.

~~~
dogweather
Thanks, this is valuable feedback. I'll work on the home page to better show
what it does.

Also, the feedback about email sign-in. I didn't think that'd be desirable at
all.

~~~
anexprogrammer
It's easier to spin up a temp email than fake Google a/c. If I found you on
the web, until I know you're not going to mailbomb me to death (the SEO space
can have this habit) I'll give the site a temp.

Even when paying I prefer to sign up with something like me+nonstop@ or
me_nonstop@ so if I start getting spam to that address, I know either you a)
sold, or b) got hacked. If I am getting a lot of spam, I can nuke just your
email, and spin up another for your service.

I'm more than average on privacy and anti surveillance awareness, but I
suspect on HN, and in the SEO and web dev spaces you'll also find more of this
cynical to all things online than average. ;)

I'm interested to see how this develops.

------
christopher_
Why no option for email/pw auth?

~~~
dogweather
I didn't think anyone would want it.

